# DT's The Undiscovered Frontier



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

_You awaken in pain, coughing fluids out of your lungs while writhing on the damp, wet floor of a cave, naked and cold.  You blink painfully in the little light that penetrates the cave from the outside.  Your squinting eyes and straining ears detect other coughing and naked bodies around you, in the same vulnerable and frightened state that you are in.  You stand on wobbling legs, wondering why you feel so weak and why it takes you a moment to get used to feeling your muscles once more.  The cave has several standing containers, and you count the other humanoids among you and realize that all of you must have fallen out of the containers.  As a group you stumble towards the cave entrance, partly for the sun's warmth and partly to find out where you are.  As the gaggle of you walk out, a horrific scene greets you.  The sand-covered land you stand upon and the humid air you breath are painfully hot, and yet you see no sun in the bright, mist-covered sky.  All around you is blasted wasteland, with the broken bodies of two destroyed and dead armies laying in front of you.  The bodies near the cave you walked out of are predominantly human, while the opposing force was a strange combination of anthromorphic monstrosities ranging from werewolves to serpent men.  It is evident that the outnumbered humans died protecting you, unleashing cataclysmic magic that wiped out both forces.  But you also realize that you are lost in confusion.  Except for a first and last name that comes unbidden to your lips and the knowledge of martial skills and powerful magic, you have no idea who you or the dead around you are._

I have a crazy idea for a campaign.  I plan for it to be fast-paced and action packed.  Here are my thoughts:

1.) All DnD 3.5E books are allowed.

2.) All characters will be of a race with a level adjustment of +1.  So you will be an aasimar, tiefling, bariaur, melphling, shadowshyft, etc.  If you insist on playing a character of level adjustment 0, you can but you will be augmented with an additional +2 to any ability score to compensate.  All characters must be bipedal and humanoid.

3.) All characters will start with five character levels.  This will be in addition to the +1 level adjustment.

4.) Base attribute scores will be the following divided however the character wants: 18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 13.  This does not include the +1 to attributes gained at 4th level, which should be added after the attributes are distributed.

5.) Any character class will be allowed although I would like a party where everyone could cast spells or at least use magical devices.  Magic will be plentiful.

6.) Spellcasters requiring spellbooks will start the adventure writing down spells on whatever material they can find from stone tablets to loose pieces of paper.  At the start of the adventure, they have their beginning spells which they jot down from memory.

7.) Equipment will be normal and mundane and calculated as if each character had only 100 gp.  There will be no currency remaining.  The characters starts out with mundane equipment stripped from the sun-baked dead armies.  They will depend initially upon their own powers and skills.  They will start finding magical equipment very quickly, however.  There will be a fast curve from having barely nothing to having rather powerful items.

The characters' home is a place called Vaerdun, which has been destroyed.  Very few civilizations and people have survived the brief and very violent conflict, so the characters will be struggling to survive in a dying land while also finding out who they are and what has happened.  Because of that, equipment is in a poor state of repair.  A suit of armor will actually be several pieces of mismatched armor brought together.  An axe may very well be a metal stick tied to a thin sheet of triangular-shaped metal.  Think Mad Max: Beyond the Thunderdome meets DnD.  Because knowledge has sharply dropped, magical abilities will be very important.  The start of the campaign will not have many locks and traps for rogues to test themselves against, but I may change that later.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds very cool...and the amnesia aspect is neat, allowing us to build a character as we play, without referring to a background.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2011)

This adventure looks *really* cool DT!! I'm already so curious as to what is going on 

edit: Whoops , this is Queenie!


----------



## Queenie (Aug 22, 2011)

Heh. Now* I* think this is a very cool idea! lol


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel like I'm pbp-booked just about as solidly as I have time to dedicate for gaming and I haven't picked up anything 3.5 since Pathfinder but this sounds interesting and I know DT is a good, story-driven DM.  And if Shayuri, Fenris, & Queenie are in then that's just icing on the cake.  I'll dust off the books and start thinking of some ideas.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I admit this would totally force me out of my comfort zone (this is a GOOD thing) and would need some help with my character. Fenris is out of town (not out of reach though) until next Monday. 

Did you have a start date in mind?

edit: Oh and heck yeah GlassEye!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Shayuri, GlassEye, Fenris, and Queenie?  I couldn't ask for a better group of players.  This is good enough to declare a quorum.  I think I could take maybe one more if someone was interested.

Thanks for joining in GlassEye.  I would have been interested in making this Pathfinder, but I think 3.5 still has an advantage when it comes to diverse amounts of character classes and pre-designed character races.

We would start as soon as everyone had characters ready to go.  I would be happy enough with this group to wait a bit for the character concepts.  I know you all are reliable enough, so all I'll ask is to have the majority of your characters fleshed out by the weekend after next.  The first weekend of September.

I have the general plot and the major plot hooks already planned out, and am now putting together initial encounters.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2011)

I will have something soon. 5th level is pretty easy to prep.

Does the +1 LA apply only to races, or can templates be used as well?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2011)

As always DT, you know how to bait the hook. This sounds very cool. As Queenie said I am traveling until next Monday so don't have great access to materials, but if you will wait we can work something up. And heck no need for an extensive backstory


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm mostly fine with templates also, although I would want to hear the concept first.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 22, 2011)

Just like GE I haven't touched 3.5 since PF came out but this sounds very interesting. I'm game if you'll have me.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Blood and Honor, welcome aboard.  That makes five and I'm going to close recruiting at this time.  A new record.  Thanks everyone! I'm pretty excited now.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of cleric for my character maybe even crusader, with that said what gods will we be using? Greyhawk or Eberron?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Your character can believe in any god you wish.  There aren't any standing churches or temples left to tell him or her that he or she is wrong.  Or you can decide to worship an ideal of code of ethics instead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2011)

I placed a link to the Rogue Gallery here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/310585-undiscovered-frontier.html


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2011)

At this moment I'm thinking Warlock and/or Binder because I've never done one before.  That may change if I find something else.  Also tempted by beguiler, dragon shaman and shadowcaster (from ToM; but only if Ari's fixes are used as well).  <sigh>  Too many choices.  

I'm having a harder time with finding a +1 LA race that I think I might enjoy.  Everything seems to be very combat-focused except maybe that odd half-orcish race from Races of Destiny.  I'm looking at the Raptoran but as far as I can tell there is no LA and no ability score modifiers.  What I'm really feeling is something small and rat-like.  Anyone know of such a thing?

If anyone has ideas, concerns, etc. let me know, please.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm considering a boosted Gnome Beguiler...

Might also try a tiefling fighter/rogue or heck Tieflings wouldn't make bad beguilers either...

I was also looking at the Draconic template from Races of the Dragon, and considering a dragon-themed sorceror...or perhaps a dragon disciple melee class...

So many things to choose from...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

GlassEye, I personally like some of the options out of the Planar Handbook.

I like the idea of playing a mephling sorcerer of wizard, and then basing all of the magic he learns off of his elemental as described in the Dragon article called "The Color of Magic".  So a water mephling's magic missile spell might look like a shard of ice, or the shield spell be a thin layer of moving water that surrounds the mephling.

Another race I really like is the shadowswyfts for a rogue.

Of course you could go with one out of the Monster Manuals, as long as you pick one that is humanoid.

Also, Shayuri had a good suggestion for the boosting traits.

Shayuri, the beguiler is my favorite character class of all time.  Dragon-based sorcerers are also always very cool.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 25, 2011)

Aasimar cleric is at the top of my list as the party buffer/healer. My other consideration is the crusader or warblade since I have never really got to play one.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm glad you brought up a cleric.  Thematically, I have no use for undead in this campaign.  Normally I love using undead, but in this case they just don't work.

I plan on starting off with a primitive desert wasteland followed shortly after by a hot Meso-American themed jungle.  The creatures will mainly be mongrel dog-men and lizard snake people, but no undead.

I'm laying out my cards a bit early in order to discourage players from creating healers with strong turn undead abilities.  You might be better off going with a divine magic spellcaster with a different kit of back-up abilities, like the Archivist from Heroes of Horror; or use an alternate rules set that replaces the cleric turn undead ability with something else equally useful.  Unfortunately, I just checked the normally reliable Player's Handbook II and it failed to provide a cleric option that swaps the turn undead function with something else.

I don't want to discourage anyone from playing a cleric, however.  I'm a fan of the character class and two of the first magical items I envisioned letting the party find are based on a clerical healer.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure about swapping it...but there are feats that let you use Turn Undead uses to achieve different results. Some of these feats are perhaps a bit powerful in combinations, but the basic idea seems sound.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats fine. I'll look into some books and see what I can come up with to help the Turn Undead ability in order to make it useful.

On another note I'm thinking of a catfolk bard archer, although I'm not sure if that translates to 3.5 DnD like it does to PF.

So just to let you guys know I'm not a strong caster. I've played two caster ever and I would like to expand my horizon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, this will be a good opportunity for you then. 

If you can't find a decent derivative for turn undead and do indeed want cleric, you and I can create one and discuss trading turn undead for some greater spellcasting benefit.

A cat-man archer bard will also work.  Just focus on dexterity and ranged weapons, and let the bard spells take care of themselves.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

After some thought DT I think I'll go with the catfolk archer bard. The catfolk gets a boost to both Dex and Cha and have low-light vision.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

I have, what I think to be, a pretty good idea for the beginning of the game. It plays off the fact that we can't remember anything and would affect our spellcasting for a very short period of time.

As PC's we write down our selected spells but we cannot use them just yet. As we begin to explore that world we have these moments where the spell just casts and you get this 'Ahhh' moment. The more time that goes by you remember slowly that you can cast these spells and from that moment on you can use that particular spell. Now for dedicated spellcasters such as wizard, warlock, and sorcerer the first thing they find is a wand and they discover that they can use it by accident.

You won't hurt my feelings if you don't use it, just thought it was a something that could add to the element of RPing or something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 27, 2011)

I like the idea for arcane spellcasters, but most divine spellcasters automatically have the whole range of clerical domain spells right at their fingertips.  So it wouldn't be consistent if one type of spellcaster started off not knowing their spells except through exploration, and than have different rules for the divine casters.  We could solve that by eliminating clerics, druids, paladins and the like, and making it so that only spellbook type divine casters like the Archivist, but that would be too limiting.

I have a twist on your idea, however.  All characters should have skill points in Use Magic Device so that they can use wands and so forth.  Arcane spellcasters won't find many books and scrolls since a lot of knowledge has been destroyed.  However, they can learn a spell from a wand, rod, or staff if they use the spell effect a few times and then reverse engineer the magical spell in order to put it in their spellbook.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2011)

What about bookless Arcanists like sorcerors and beguilers?

Also, does that mean wizards get Use Magic Device as a class skill?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2011)

I think bookless arcane casters and divine spellcasters just intuitively know what they can cast, and their known spells increase as per the normal 3.5 rules.  Book-using spellcasters have the potential to learn more spells than they start with through found scrolls and magical items, but arcane spellcasters can only learn arcane spells and divine book-using spellcasters can only learn divine spells.  Again, this would be just like in the 3.5 rules, but with the twist on magic items.

Shayuri, do you think it would it be destabilizing to the game to make all Use Magic Device as a class skill for all spellcasters?  It would make for wilder character creation, though it might push people away from non-spellcasters such as fighters, monks and barbarians.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm not against making all skills available to all classes but if someone feels it would be too much, just add the Use Magic Device skill.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2011)

Blood and Honor is referring to my post before I edited it.  Originally, I went all the way with it and asked "Why Don't We Get Rid of Class Requirements For Skills Entirely and Make All Skills into Class Skills for All Classes".  But I thought maybe that might be too much a distortion from 3.5.  Still, I can't think why a wizard might not pick up Use Magic Device as a skill so he can attempt to use a to heal a comrade with low level cure light wounds wand.  Or why a sorcerer might not learn how to swim as well as a barbarian, or a fighter to move silently.  If I'm pushing too hard at the rules, let me know.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 28, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with it. In fact your reasoning behind it is the exact reasons I was thinking of when I first read the post.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2011)

Hm

Well, we could try it. Most classes have relatively few skill points per level, so they're not likely to do more than dabble in skills that don't make sense for their class...

Though you will see certain skills appearing on everyone's list. UMD is one. Spot and Listen are another two.

Anyway, I'd really like to try a Beguiler. Now I just have to decide between gnome and tiefling.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, let's run with the skills idea then.  All skills are available as if they were class skills for all classes.

So far it looks like we have a beguiler and an archer.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2011)

I think Queenie may be leaning towards an Aasimar sorcerer.

I am leaning towards a Frostfolk barbarian/favored soul.

Which makes me wonder DT, what pantheon(s) are you using?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually, pick any god you want.  I like the Lankhmar concept of thousands of household gods.

So now we have:

-catman archer
-gnome or tiefling beguiler
-aasimar sorcerer
-frostfolk barbarian/favored soul


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2011)

Two concepts battling it out atm:
Air Mephling Warlock vs. Earth Mephling Druid (Shapeshift variant)

Preferences DT?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

I have no preference, but you might find the nature concept to have limited use during some parts of the campaign, though I plan on starting the first part in a somewhat wooded and the second portion of the first chapter in a jungle environment.  A blasting warlock, however, always has a use.  Admittedly, so does the druid's shapechange ability and his spells that allow him to warp metal and wood.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2011)

Well...3.5 hasn't got a 'feytouched' template or race that I can see...so I'll go with a gnome with a stat bump to Intelligence for a Beguiler.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2011)

A tiefling is always based on the human template.  Is there a way to make a gnomish tiefling beguiler? Maybe swap the 0-level natural gnome spells with a few fire-based or cold-based ones?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2011)

Hah! Not that I'm aware of. And honestly, I'm going for a more 'fey' flavor than an infernal one. Even in 3.5, gnomes have a kind of fey feel to them, I'll just play that up.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2011)

Work in progress sheet. Nothing to see here yet.

[sblock=Gnome Attack!]Mellisande Oxenboxentree
Gnome Beguiler 5
Str 11
Dex 18
Con 16
Int 20
Wis 15
Cha 16

AC 15 (10 + 4 dex + 1 size)
HP: 21+4d6
BAB: +2
Fort: +4
Ref: +5
Will: +6

Race
+2 Int, +2 Con, -2 Str
Small size
Base Speed 20
Low Light Vision
+2 saves vs illusions
+1 DC of illusions
+1 attack vs kobolds & goblins
+4 AC vs giants
+2 Listen, +2 Craft (Alchemy)
SLA: Speak with (burrowing) animals 1/day, Dancing Lights 1/day, Ghost sound 1/day, Prestidigitation 1/day

Class
Armored Mage (Light)
Trapfinding
Cloaked Casting (+1 DC)
Surprise Casting
Advanced Learning
- 
Silent Spell

Feats
1 Spell Focus: Illusion
3 Spell Focus: Enchantment

Skills (88sp)
Bluff +11 (8+3
Concentration +11 (8+3
Diplomacy +11 (8+3
Intimidate +7 (4+3)
Hide  +16 (8+4+4
Move Silently +12 (8+4
Knowledge (Arcana) 13 (8+5
Search +13 (8+5
Spot +10 (8+2
Listen 10 (8+2
Sense Motive +6 (4+2
Tumble +8 (4+4
Use Magic Device +7 (4+3

Languages - Common, Gnome, Elvish, Sylvan, Dwarf, Draconic

Spells (Beguiler) - Base DC 15 (17 for illusions, 16 for enchantments)
Slots
0 - 5/5, 1 - 4/4

0 - Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Read Magic
1 - Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self,Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep,Undetectable Alignment, Whelm, Ventriloquism
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2011)

GlassEye, the more I look at the party composition the more I think that you should go druid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Deuce, I can't believed I didn't see this before! Tell me you can take one more!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Voda Vosa.  Six would be stretching it, but I'm excited by the idea of running a game with you playing in it.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> GlassEye, the more I look at the party composition the more I think that you should go druid.




I was pretty much thinking the same over the past day.  And it's the one I have a stronger feel for.  So, it's decided: Earth Mephling Druid (with the shapeshift variant).  Now I just have to get everything thrown together and on the Rogues Gallery...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Welcome aboard, Voda Vosa.  Six would be stretching it, but I'm excited by the idea of running a game with you playing in it.




Awesome! Thank you veeery much. Will have a character shortly.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hah! Not that I'm aware of. And honestly, I'm going for a more 'fey' flavor than an infernal one. Even in 3.5, gnomes have a kind of fey feel to them, I'll just play that up.




You know Shay, i just saw a +1 LA fey race in Frostburn. Ulirya or something like that. Might be worth a looksee.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmm, the Uldra yes...thank you for the tip! They seem a bit too...narrowly focused on cold weather areas though, and their abilities and stats aren't very synergistic with a Beguiler's needs.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

So now we have:

-catman archer
-gnome beguiler
-aasimar sorcerer
-frostfolk barbarian/favored soul
-Earth Mephling Druid (with the shapeshift variant)
-Hobgoblin Warlock

The archer and sorcerer are your ranged guys, along with the warlock in a limited sense.

The beguiler is the utility.

Sorcerer and beguiler can handle the arcane casting.

The druid and barbarian/favored soul can work melee and healing.  Warlock will also act as a melee fighter.

So it's a well-rounded party for Voda Vosa to fill.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sarpot the Big*

Alright, I have my character ready: Hobgoblin melee warlock


*Name	*:	Sarpot								
*Race	*:	Hobgoblin								
*Gender	*:	Male								
*Size	*:	Medium								
*Class	*:	Warlock								
*Level	*:	5	

*Languages	*:	Comon	;	Gnome	

*	Weight	*:	150 lb							
*	Height	*:	3.9 ft							
*	Eyes	*:	Black							
*	Hair	*:	Red							
*	Age	*:	34							
*	Speed	*:	30 ft							
[sblock=Stats]										
* 
Abilities 				* 
Strength: 	18	(+	4	)										
Dexterity: 	18	(+	4	)										
Constitution: 	18	(+	4	)										
Intelligence: 	14	(+	2	)										
Wisdom: 	13	(+	1	)										
Charisma: 	17	(	3	)										
* 
Combat				* 
BAB	(+	3	)					
*Weapons* 
Eldrich Blast	(+	7  for  	3d6		-	x2	)
Eldrich Claws	(+	7	  for  	3d6+1d3+	4	-	x2	)
Gauntlets	(+	7	  for  	1d3+	4	-	x2	)

Grapple:	+	7												
Initiative:	+	4		
HP:	50			
AC:	17			
Touch:	14			
Flat Footed:	19			
* 
Saves				*
Fortitude:	+	5		
Reflex:	+	5		
Will:	+	5		

[sblock=Skills]				
Skills                               				
Appraise	: (	0	)=	2
Balance	: (	0	)=	4
Bluff                                	: (	4	)=	7
Climb                             	: (	0	)=	4
Concentration                   	: (	0	)=	1
Craft                                 	: (	0	)=	2
Decipher Script	: (	0	)=	2
Diplomacy                         	: (	3	)=	6
Disable Device                     	: (	0	)=	2
Disguise                           	: (	0	)=	3
Escape Artist                     	: (	0	)=	4
Forgery	: (	0	)=	2
Gather Inf                      	: (	0	)=	3
Handle Animal                    	: (	0	)=	3
Heal	: (	0	)=	1
Hide	: (	4	)=	8
Intimidate                      	: (	3	)=	6
Jump	: (	0	)=	4
Knowledge (Engeneering)	: (	0	)=	2
Language                        	: (	0	)=	0
Listen	: (	4	)=	5
Move Silently	: (	4	)=	12
Open Lock	: (	0	)=	4
Perform                          	: (	0	)=	3
Profession                      	: (	0	)=	1
Ride                               	: (	0	)=	4
Search                             	: (	0	)=	2
Sense Motive                      	: (	3	)=	4
Sleight of Hand                   	: (	0	)=	4
Spellcraft	: (	0	)=	2
Spot	: (	3	)=	4
Survival                           	: (	0	)=	1
Swim                                	: (	0	)=	4
Tumble	: (	0	)=	4
Use Magic Device	: (	4	)=	7
Use Rope	: (	0	)=	4	
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Feats]	*Feats* 
Improved Unarmed Strike	(	Feat 1			)

Eldrich Claw	(	Feat 3			)
Invocations	(	Warlock			)
Eldrich Blast	(	Warlock			)
Detect magic	(	Warlock			)
Damage reduction	(	Warlock			)
Deceive item	(	Warlock			)
	[/sblock]			
[sblock=Race Traits]						
Skill bonus	:	Gain +4 racial bonus onMove Silentlychecks.				
Darkvision	:	Darkvision out to 60 feet.				
Ability bonus	:	Dex +2 and Con +2				[/sblock]
[sblock=Invocations]						
Summon Swarm	:	Summon swarm at will( Swarm :: d20srd.org)				
Baleful Utterance	:	Shater at will( Shatter :: d20srd.org )				
Sickening blast	:	Fortitude (DC: 16) check or becomes sickened				

[/sblock]						
[sblock=Equipment]						
* 
Equipment	* 
Studded Leather	25	gp (	8	 lb)
Gauntlets 	4	gp (	2	 lb)
0	0	gp (	0	 lb)
Belt pouch 1	1	gp (	1	 lb)
Tent	10	gp (	20	 lb)
Shovel	2	gp (	8	 lb)
Crowbar	2	gp (	5	 lb)
Backpack (1)	1	gp (	2	 lb)
Bedroll  (1)	1	gp (	5	 lb)
Blanket  (1)	1	gp (	3	 lb)
Flint/steel (1)	1	gp (	0	 lb)
Grappling hook  (1)	1	gp (	4	 lb)
Oil  (1)	1	gp (	1	 lb)
"Pot, iron  (1)"	1	gp (	10	 lb)
Rope (50ft)  (1)	1	gp (	5	 lb)
Torch  (1)	1	gp (	1	 lb)
Waterskin  (1)	1	gp (	4	 lb)
Firewood (2)	1	gp (	40	 lb)
* 
Total*	74	gp (	126	 lb)

Light Load				
100				
Medium Load				
200				
Heavy Load				
300				
[/sblock]				
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2011)

VV, can you explain his AC to me?  I thought studded leather and an 18 dex would result in an AC of 17.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2011)

Woopsie, you are right of course. I have to work on my excel character generator. It's coming up nicely, but if you are an idiot like me and leave the +3 towershield bonus from other character on, kinda messes up with the numbers =P


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2011)

Got the rough bits of Arkos, mephling druid, sketched out in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 3, 2011)

Sarpot added to the RG


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2011)

EDIT: Doh! I posted as Fenris again. Argh!!


----------



## Queenie (Sep 3, 2011)

First, my apologies, it's been an insane week. My Mom (who had total hip replacement August 1st and has been staying with me) FELL on Wednesday and broke her femur. She needed emergency surgery, which she got last night. Needless to say, Fenris and I have both been exhausted and not around much. 

However; thinking up character concepts while sitting around waiting has been a great distraction 



Deuce Traveler said:


> Ok, let's run with the skills idea then.  All skills are available as if they were class skills for all classes.
> 
> So far it looks like we have a beguiler and an archer.




Awesome! I've always argued this idea, at least for most skills. Why shouldn't anyone be able to hone in most of these skills? So yeah, just another reason I love ya DT!

My character just needs spells and feats I believe, then I'm done with her. Well, I need to find a pic too. Thinking back, I probably should have checked into playing some sort of dragonborn, I've always wanted to but never had the guts, lol. But I like how my Assimar is coming out and this should be really fun!


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, full hip replacement and a broken femur...that just sounds all kinds of bad. Hope she recovers quickly. I remember when my grandma fell and fractured her hip, not as bad, but it had me worried for a bit.

My character will be finished sometime tomorrow. I've had a terrible headache on and off for the last few days. I think all I have left is feats and abilities.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 4, 2011)

Also DT, how do you want to do HP?


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmm, I swear I seem roll for HP somewhere. Maybe I should stop trolling I'm tired.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2011)

Queenie, I'm sorry for the week you two have had and hope everyone comes out of this in good health.

For hit points, go with maximum at first level and 3/4 hit points (rounded up) for each lever after 1st.

Your assimar character should be just fine.

When getting equipment, make them as descriptive as you want.  You are pulling your equipment off the bodies of the dead humans around you, and they all have a wide variety of clothing, from thin and soft material that seems to be expensive satin or silk, to hide armor.  From a well-made sword, to a piece of sharpened sheet metal soldered and tied tightly to a handle.  Basically, you will probably look like a party stepping off the DnD equivalent of a Mad Max set.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

If you haven't already done so, please post your character on the Rogue Gallery thread.  If you have a draft at this point, that's fine.  Put it up so I can peak at it.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

I got him up and I'm pretty sure he's done. Been staring at him for the last 2 hours. The equipment is based on the battlefield descriptor which is why I do not have a bedroll and such, if its needed I can buy these items.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2011)

The mephling is a perfectly fine race but I'm not fully satisfied with the small size.  I'd much rather play a medium sized creature.  Is Goliath an option, and could I switch to the Goliath race, if so?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Goliath is a race that I would be most fine with.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> If you haven't already done so, please post your character on the Rogue Gallery thread.  If you have a draft at this point, that's fine.  Put it up so I can peak at it.




Have him up tonight DT


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, some initial thoughts:

Blood and Honor, you are allowed five levels in addition to racial level adjustment.  So you should have 5 levels of bard, but your sheet reads 4.  Also, your character has no memory of who he is or of the land, so your knowledge of the local area and history will not be useful in the short term.  As you discover what has happened that will change, so those skills can become useful a chapter or two later.  

GlassEye, I'm going to wait on looking the character over since you are likely to change to a goliath PC.  I very much like the druid (shapeshifter) idea for this campaign.

Queenie, the attributes look fine on the sorcerer.  Will your character look like a very healthy human or show any evidence of her angelic heritage?

Voda Vosa, Your character attributes look fine and I'm studying up on warlocks as we speak.  For languages you have common and gnome.  Is that supposed to be common and goblin?

Shayuri, the beguiler attributes look good.  What extra spell did your beguiler pick up with the advanced learning feat?

Fenris, sounds good.  Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the first Advanced Learning is always a bit tricky. I'll be taking a 1 level dip that makes the future Advanced Learnings more better...but there aren't a whole lot of enchantments or illusions at 1st level that Beguiler's don't get already.

I won't have access to Spell Compendium until tomorrow evening, so is it okay if I suspend picking until I can check that book too? Core pretty much limits me to Magic Aura, which is...a spell of very limited usefulness.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

Supposed to be goblin, my mistake. Not used to put that in character sheets, I guess one of my alter egos took control there for a moment.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 7, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fenris, sounds good.  Look forward to seeing it.





He's up and mostly done. Decided to go straight Favored Soul but with a heavy barbarian influence. Still need to pick a few spells and some equipment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2011)

Shayuri, that's fine.  No worries.  From what I've seen the character looks good.  However, I remember you were going to take a trait rather than a +1 LA race.  I think I see the trait reflected in the attributes with the +2 bonus to Int, but I don't see mention in the character sheet. 

Voda Vosa, I think you are allowed 32 skill points (16 at first level plus 4 for each of the next four levels: (2+2 from Int)x4)=16 + 4 +4+4+4=32.  I believe you've used 18 points, if what is in the parenthesis on your character sheet are allocated points.  Also, where can I find the Eldritch Claw Feat?  I can't find it in Complete Arcana.

Fenris, I'm lacking the source book that has Frost Folk.  Can you send me an link to a wiki page where I can reference its stats?  I know you have the stat block in your character sheet, but I was also looking for a secondary source of reference.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

It's in Dragon Magic. I'll check the sheet and let you know about the skill points.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, when you said 5th level including the +1 LA, I thought that meant 4 levels then the LA. My bad. I'll get on it tomorrow more likely. I'm just reading and posting as needed right now.

I would like to leave the ranks in Know (Local) and Know (History) if thats alright.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

I was checking the sheet, and I've spent the 32 points in skills. I rearrange the skills in the sheet so it can be read better.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2011)

A trait! My apologies, I thought the +2 to an attribute was the only option. I have that listed under the race traits.

What else could be taken though, in lieu of the attribute boost? Just for curiosity's sake?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2011)

I was considering an extra feat instead of the attribute boost, but I think the attribute boost a better deal.  Earlier you had mentioned that you might go with a racial trait, so it wasn't clear to me that you decided upon the straight up attribute boost.  I got it now.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 8, 2011)

DeuceTraveler said:
			
		

> GlassEye, I'm going to wait on looking the character over since you are likely to change to a goliath PC. I very much like the druid (shapeshifter) idea for this campaign.




Changed my mind.  Partly because I've been sick and I just don't have the mental energy to make the change but also because I realized the only reason I wanted to change was for 'optimizing' the character.  Mephling does what I want it to do so I'll stick with it.  Which means all I have left (that I know of) is equipment and choosing prepared spells.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fenris, I'm lacking the source book that has Frost Folk.  Can you send me an link to a wiki page where I can reference its stats?  I know you have the stat block in your character sheet, but I was also looking for a secondary source of reference.




DT, I don't see it in the Wiki (but it is in the index, but apparently it is not Open Content). I first found it in the Crystal Keep Race Index. If that is not adequate it will take a few more days to get direct confirmation for you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2011)

Fenris, I did some research on the Frost Folk race and I'm going to have to say no to it.  It has HD levels and is meant to be a much more powerful character race than a simple level adjustment +1 character.

The Frost Folk race is +1 to LA, and has 4 HD.  With 5 character class levels, your frost folk character is the equivalent of a weaker level 10 character with a LA 0 race.  Even without the 4 HD the character would be overpowered because the writers tweaked its racial bonuses in order to make it attractive in a game for higher level play.

Sorry for the delay getting back to you.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fenris, I did some research on the Frost Folk race and I'm going to have to say no to it.  It has HD levels and is meant to be a much more powerful character race than a simple level adjustment +1 character.
> 
> The Frost Folk race is +1 to LA, and has 4 HD.  With 5 character class levels, your frost folk character is the equivalent of a weaker level 10 character with a LA 0 race.  Even without the 4 HD the character would be overpowered because the writers tweaked its racial bonuses in order to make it attractive in a game for higher level play.
> 
> Sorry for the delay getting back to you.




No prob. I absolutely understand. As I saw other characters this one did seems a bit over the top in comparison. But it was +1 LA  letter of the law and all that  let me hit the books again to find a new race.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2011)

Fenris said:


> No prob. I absolutely understand. As I saw other characters this one did seems a bit over the top in comparison. But it was +1 LA  letter of the law and all that  let me hit the books again to find a new race.




OK DT, a sketch is up in the RG for you to look at. I went with an Aasimar Paladin (of Freedom)/Favored Soul. Still needs a little work, but take a look.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

First post will be this Sunday.  We will start off regardless of character readiness, since we can do last minute tweaks as we introduce the campaign.  I don't plan to start a session of combat for the first 3 or 4 posts which will get us started next week.  I can't promise anything after that, however.

Blood and Honor: Narsil looks good so far, but don't forget to bump up a character level.  I don't mind you playing a level 4 character while everyone else is level 5, if you don't.

GlassEye: Arkos' hps should be 47.  Max at first level, 3/4 each level after.  Either purchase equipment from the PHB or we'll just have your character grab up a few items from the battlefield if you are not ready by showtime.

Queenie: HPs should be 26.  Tighten up skills, spells, and equipment please.  Your character also needs a name. 

Voda Vosa: Sarpot is good to go.  

Shayuri: Mellisande needs equipment and an advanced learning spell.

Fenris: I like what you have so far.  Don't forget a name and the skill break out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2011)

Wiiiiiiijaaaaa >=)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Doh, my bad. I thought we were starting of sans equipment and had to scavenge.

What's our starting fundage?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

Roll for gold as if you were a first level character and deck your character with what you would be able to afford.  After that, do not carry over any money.  Your characters won't have coin and won't have a place to spend it anyway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2011)

If we wait too long, it will kill the momentum of play and we will not be able to get the game off the ground.  If we start, we can flesh out the characters and their personalities, giving us a better chance to finish up the incomplete character sheets.  The link to the first post is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/311764-undiscovered-frontier.html#post5686965

We are starting.  I am going to start each character off with a strange magical item found among the corpses of the armies.  I will post them and their details in my next update.  Welcome to the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm basically ready.

I could probably buy more equipment, but i'm fine with what I got.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2011)

Three days in and my post is the only post.  Not an auspicious start.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2011)

I was waiting for DT to post another time, I thought we should start after that. Me bad, dropping in now.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2011)

Good!  And thanks.  I was disappointed to think this might fade away before we really got started; DT tells good story.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll be posting today. I was just a bit slow out of the gate.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I'll be posting today. I was just a bit slow out of the gate.





Queenie and I as well. Once we have a name really we can get posting.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2011)

Fenris said:


> Once we have a name really we can get posting.




I propose Baggett and Tamm.  Or Addlepate and Grimes.  Or just Humperdink.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 23, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Queenie: HPs should be 26.  Tighten up skills, spells, and equipment please.  Your character also needs a name.




Again, I apologize. Mom is still in the hospital and not doing that great. However, this game will give me a much needed distraction. And again, I don't know why I don't get the darned update emails! Feel free to poke me if you see I've lagged behind. I don't check ENW as often as I should, though this game will get me back in the swing. I'm excited to start and will at the least get my first post up tomorrow. 

Okay, so got HP and a name and picture (hey, I like to have it before I finish my sheet!). I will be looking at the other stuff tonight.

Any recommendations out there for a sorcerer from some of the less common books? I know the PB 3.5 fairly well and will give that a go now but if anyone has some cool spells or feats even that I might not know about I'd love to hear them


----------



## Queenie (Sep 23, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I propose Baggett and Tamm.  Or Addlepate and Grimes.  Or just Humperdink.




Humperdink. Humperdink! Humperdink! Humperdink!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Races of the Dragon and Dragon Magic have some nice stuff for spontaneous casters. Especially if you like Heritage feats.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry.  I suppose we were all in waiting mode.  I expected more posts, too, and thought I'd wait and take the opportunity to wrap up the Pathfinder game that I ran and was finishing.  I'm updating now and hope to have the next post up here in the next hour.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2011)

As long as we're all interacting and such no need to rush.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

Paging doctor Blood and Honor ...


----------



## Queenie (Sep 25, 2011)

Alright, been working on my character but I have a lot of questions! Do you want me to fill in my sheet with the questionable stuff and you can check it over there or do you want to discuss it here? Like, I want to take the Celestial Heritage feats from Complete Arcana. Would that be okay?

I wanted to confirm that I could speak and direct a summoned celestial creature and have them do things besides just fight.

Also, what's your stand on familiars for this adventure?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm fine with familiars and pets.  We'll just assume that pets and familiars go into some pocket miniverse when not in use.  Also, go with whatever you want in your character sheet, but leave me a note about where it comes from that I can reference when I check it over.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm still considering the familiar... I would take the feat next level and go with a Tressym, however; it might be odd to find a Tressym in the middle of the jungle. So, maybe not.

My feats are in, check them out when you have a chance. Finishing spells now.


Back to my other question, which is more a general question but I don't know the answer to, would I be able to speak with celestial creatures that I summon? I've never used the summon spells before and it would be fun but I don't want them to just fight. Like, if I can speak with them (and their intelligence isn't 0, lol) would I be able to get them to do simple tasks?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

Queenie, I'm fine with that.  If you couldn't give simple commands, then summoned creatures would be useless in a fight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2011)

I just posted the overall goals for the first part of the story arc: get to the cache, climb the Life Tree, and free Gaia.  I hope you like the scenario so far.

I'm ready for the action to pick up so I am going to be checking over the character sheets again today and tomorrow, so please make any finishing touches you haven't otherwise completed.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, that last post of yours was awesome covered in awesome sauce. So exciting!! I'll work on finishing up my character today 

edit: This is Queenie by the way! Darned sign in!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, we are about to start combat.  Looking at the character sheets, I realized you are all way to polite.  No one claimed any of the battlefield items found, or if you did it wasn't updated on the sheets.  As a reminder, these are available:



> 3 Girdles of Shield which act just like a Wand of Shield, but is worn around the waste. Each girdle has 50 charges. Any character who is normally unable to use wands, but has at least one skill point in Use Magic Device can make a skill check to activate the girdle properly and use one charge. Or else the character can announce that he will spend time using the girdle until he learns to use it without requiring further skill checks. He will use up a number of charges doing so, but will be able to use any other Girdle of Shield without skill checks in the future.
> 
> The party also finds a Club+1 of Electricity with 50 charges. This metal club has an electrified band on the top. The club functions as a club+1, but each strike removes a magical charge and inflicts an extra 1d10 points of electrical damage on its target. Once all the charges are spent, the club becomes a masterwork club that grants a +1 bonus to hit and damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2011)

Hm, I thought I claimed a girdle.

...

I claim a girdle. 

I leave the rest to the others.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2011)

Arkos picked up an undetermined bit of the stuff and told everyone else to grab some, to carry if nothing else.  However, when I made up Arkos I neglected to put skill points in UMD.  I'm not sure why unless I just forgot that bit of the conversation where you said we could take it as a class skill...

As for the stuff:
Girdle: I'll leave those for the others since I'd rather not waste charges just so my pc can figure them out.
Club: He could use this but I think he'd be more effective shapeshifted so I'll leave it for someone else.
Boots: Could use this too but has a better move than anyone else while shapeshifted so it should go to someone else.
Wands:  Can't use acid arrow but could use cure light.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 13, 2011)

I just realized that neither Fenris or I told you we were headed out of town. 

So, um, yeah, we went out of town.   I'm back, Fenris will be back on Monday. Though he may have internet access here and there. 

I'm terribly sorry for being so absent for the beginnings of this game! 

As for the stuff - I think I am able to use the Girdle or and the Wand of Melf's.

I'd rather someone who was a front liner use the Girdle though. So I'll take the wand of Melf's for now. Is there info on it - charges and such?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, the wand is full with 50 charges.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say that the game has been rocking lately. All the new information is blowing my mind


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2012)

Queenie said:


> Just wanted to say that the game has been rocking lately. All the new information is blowing my mind




I agree completely!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

I just wonder when we'll encounter a Dralasite.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm just hoping none of us have aliens rip out of our chests


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2012)

Hehehe

So, I'm curious now. In light of these revelations, on an OOC basis, what is magic? Mellisande has Knowledge: Arcana, so she thinks she knows what magic is, but how does that interact with what is ostensibly a sci fi setting?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 15, 2012)

I was wondering that myself. My character is a "sorcerer" but she was also the chief physicist on the ship, if that makes the science = magic connection.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2012)

Sarpot also channels arcane magic, but he was just a marshal.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, you know the old adage: "Any sufficiently advanced technology..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry that I missed this discussion as I haven't been on the Talking the Talk section lately.  I was worried how the reveals would be taken.  That you are playing Dungeons and Dragons in a Gamma World scenario, but that your Gamma World is actually a part of the Colony Ship Warden via Metamorphisis Alpha.  And the aliens invaders from the Metamorphisis Alpha campaign are actually the Sathar from Star Frontiers, so you are actually playing in four different games at once.  And yes, there are Drasalites and the Star Frontiers universe if the campaign takes us that way. 

Jim Ward, the creator of Gamma World and Metamorphisis Alpha, saw these campaigns as companion pieces, which is why the two share similar rules.  If we were playing over a table, I would have given these reveals slowly and started everyone off at a lower level.  As it is I felt that we've played for long enough of a time and you deserved some answers for sticking with it so long.  Of course, I still have a number of reveals still left.

Arthur C. Clarke's famous quote was a big part of wrapping it all together, as noted by GlassEye: "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."  So did the fact that the original TSR crew mixed sci fi with fantasy, such as Gygax's 'Expedition to the Barrier Peaks' where a Metamorphisis Alpha spaceship crashes in Greyhawk and makes a mess at the border lands.  See also the D&D campaigns of Blackmoor and Tekemul where the descendants of the fantasy world are actually the descendants of high-tech space colonists who have lost their access to knowledge and technology.

Finally, I decided to throw in the part of gods being high tech men from my favorite fiction story, "Lord of Light" by Zelazny.  In the tale, a colony ship arrives at a planet where the regular folks are supposed to develop sufficient terraforming of the world for basic survival, while the scientists and engineers stay above to maintain technology levels.  What happens instead is that the farmers and miners who develop the planet are kept in low technology and subjugated by the scientist who stay in the spaceships, and take up the mantle of Hindu gods to keep the population in control.  All except one engineer named Sam who decides to restart Buddhism to rebel against his fellows.  I alluded to him earlier as a precursor character just for fun:  

"His followers called him Mahasamatman and said he was a god. He preferred to drop the Maha- and the -atman, however, and called himself Sam. He never claimed to be a god, but then he never claimed not to be a god."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

Hee

I've no complaints about all that...I love sci fi, and I even have a soft spot for science fantasy, but just in terms of characters and what we do and what we know, I am unsure how to proceed from here. 

A Beguiler's magic is hard to explain as science, but theoretically Mellisande is very well versed in how it works. Just trying to figure out what that means in light of these newly revealed facts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hee
> 
> I've no complaints about all that...I love sci fi, and I even have a soft spot for science fantasy, but just in terms of characters and what we do and what we know, I am unsure how to proceed from here.
> 
> A Beguiler's magic is hard to explain as science, but theoretically Mellisande is very well versed in how it works. Just trying to figure out what that means in light of these newly revealed facts.




Just play it as you are.  The basis of your powers is another one of my unrevealed reveals.   So is your identity.  I missed an opportunity to add that Mellisande mixed her movements working with the machine to rhythm and music she was hearing in her head.  <sigh>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm really liking this, but I'm in a quite time consuming stage of my thesis (the final week) so I'm not able to produce quality posts. And wont be until the end of November, so bare with Sarpot please.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Just play it as you are.  The basis of your powers is another one of my unrevealed reveals.   So is your identity.  I missed an opportunity to add that Mellisande mixed her movements working with the machine to rhythm and music she was hearing in her head.  <sigh>




Hehe, no worries.

Strictly from an RP perspective then, with magic being science, when I have Mellisande roll Arcana, should I have her talking in 'fantasy wizard' terms or in 'weird science' terms?

Should she be saying things like 'thaumaturgic resonance causing the wards to shatter and releasing a necromantic overload' or 'quantum subspace fluctuations that broke the zero-point barrier and allowed inert coolant substrate to flood?'

Just for flavor, of course.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

I would think that it would change from fantasy to sci fi as Mellisande comes to understand and then accept the reality around her.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm...I guess my question is based on the notion that they're still two different things, which is a false assumption on my part.

It's just weird having a character who is well 'educated' (ie - high skill in knowledge) but doesn't understand reality. In my head, those are two mutually exclusive states of being.  

I will think on this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

There was an argument going around on whether Traveller RPG or Metamorphisis Alpha was the first science fiction game.  However, this was resolved when Jim Ward declared M.A. to be a science fantasy game, as hard science and realism was not as important to the game as it was to Traveller RPG.  I hope that helps.  And right now Mellisande is probably as befuddled as you are in the balancing of the thought.  As for Knowledge- Arcane, I see it as the equivalence of understanding computer and technical languages.  Use Magic Device is the equivalent of having a functional knowledge of a high tech device.  If you haven't figured it out yet, your wands of magic missile are laser pistols with auto-seeking, your belts of shield are force fields which help deflect blows and magic missiles, your staves of fireballs are the high tech equivalent to rocket propelled grenades and your healing devices are med-kits, fast acting liquid gauze or stimulant injections.  And so it goes.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

Right...that all makes sense.

It's the window dressing that I was stumbling over. 

In my head, the science gobbledegook was something distinct and separate from the magic gobbledegook, but the reality is in this setting, they are the same. 

Had to wrap my head around that. 

I think I'm good now.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 20, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> There was an argument going around on whether Traveller RPG or Metamorphisis Alpha was the first science fiction game.  However, this was resolved when Jim Ward declared M.A. to be a science fantasy game, as hard science and realism was not as important to the game as it was to Traveller RPG.  I hope that helps.  And right now Mellisande is probably as befuddled as you are in the balancing of the thought.  As for Knowledge- Arcane, I see it as the equivalence of understanding computer and technical languages.  Use Magic Device is the equivalent of having a functional knowledge of a high tech device.  If you haven't figured it out yet, your wands of magic missile are laser pistols with auto-seeking, your belts of shield are force fields which help deflect blows and magic missiles, your staves of fireballs are the high tech equivalent to rocket propelled grenades and your healing devices are med-kits, fast acting liquid gauze or stimulant injections.  And so it goes.




I hadn't figured that out at all but it's quite awesome!

I have to say, normally I would immediately pass over a sci-fi game without giving it a glance. 

As this game slowly evolves from fantasy to more sci fi I am just loving it. I am a big fan of Firefly and Star Wars and Star Trek so it's not like I don't like the space theme. Melding them together has been a perfect transition for me and it's really helped expand my imagination - I can actually play sci fi and love it.

So thanks! 

My character upgrade is almost done, I've been working on it every night. I am going back and forth and am stuck choosing 3rd level spell and a feat. The 3rd level spell I am thinking either Dispel Magic or Haste. There are maybe 10 feats I'm thinking of but nothing is jumping out at me as awesome. I like to pick things that will be useful - aka Haste would be used way more often than DM but of course DM is something very useful when you need it. 

Any suggestions from the crew would be welcome!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2012)

We're talking about the level 6 update, right? Must be, since that was very recent...

I do need to go back and check to see what items Mel has taken. Haven't been tracking that well...'m bad.

One question I have is whether or not adjustments need to be made to my/our sheets. For example, Mellisande knows a pretty huge pile of languages, all with droll fantasy names like Gnome and Draconic.  Similarly, she has race features like bonuses to fight kobolds and goblins... Maybe we could borrow alternate gnome features from Pathfinder or something...

Queenie, Mellisande has Dispel Magic and can spontaneously cast it. Doesn't mean we can't both benefit from it, but since we're both spont. casters, you might want to get spells that aren't doubled up.

Not sure, offhand, if she has Haste...Beguilers have funny spell lists.

OH, one other thing...can we still take Prestige classes? I was thinking of a Mindbender dip. It might still work, especially if Mellisande's "magic" is really psionics.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 20, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Queenie, Mellisande has Dispel Magic and can spontaneously cast it. Doesn't mean we can't both benefit from it, but since we're both spont. casters, you might want to get spells that aren't doubled up.




Perfect, thank you! I don't think we both need to have that spell, as long as someone can cast it, it doesn't make sense for both of us to have it. I'm glad I asked. I may take a look at what beguilers can cast and go from there. I played one once but it was maybe 2-3 years ago so I don't recall (please, I can remember yesterday as you guys can tell from Lea's dumb questions lol). 

I'm not really familiar with all the extra books so I wasn't sure if maybe someone had a cool suggestion for a spell or feat. I've looked them over briefly but nothing fabulous caught my eye. 

I'm bad with my sheets too. I never finished updating from the last update so that is why I have so much to finish. Life has been insane here and I'm doing the update myself - as you have all seen Fenris has been absent and he doesn't have much time to even help me with my character. School has been kicking his butt this semester (he's a University Professor). 

I'm sure once school is over in 2 1/2 weeks he'll have more time - but I don't know if it's too late for him to join back up with us or what. He's got to figure that out with DT.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2012)

We can muddle along without Fenris for a little bit, and I can NPC his character.  We want him along since his subconscious skill sets are going to become quite important after the ziggurat.  Don't worry about languages as they translate to Star Frontiers languages, so Draconic is actually a dialect of Vrusk and so on.  These will come into play later and be important once you decide the fate of the CS Warden.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay! Don't want to make too big a molehill outta this, but now that I've cooled off a bit I will just say that I'm a -little- annoyed by the GM bumping us ahead like that without giving us even one day, one -post- to plan, and then cramming another stealth check down our maws.

The word little in that sentence has been translated from a different word. 

Anyway. I'll post anon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

Ummm... belated sorry.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

Hehe, no big deal. If the worst problem I have in a day is a game call I disagree with, that's a pretty good day.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm back, will resumne posting soon


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2013)

Good to see you back!


----------

